

Non-Newtonian fluid on a speaker [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Inspired by this thread allegedly about running on water, I went an looked
again at the "running on a non-Newtonian fluid" videos:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2XQ97XHjVw>

That led me to this one, very similar to the clip from "The Big Bang Theory"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327309>

We've agreed here at work to try this as a reward when the current project is
finished. We're also going to try to make the "Cornstarch Monster".

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scbPKjU8Ssg>

